# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Contrleur audio multimedia manquant

## claudia17

Bonjour.
Je suis sous XP.  Ma carte mre est une Asus P4C800 Deluxe
Chipset de la carte mre : Intel Canterwood 1875 P.

Je viens de formater ce PC et dans mon gestionnaire de priphrique le contrleur audio multimedia a un point d'interrogation jaune. Dans mon Information systme, concernant le pilote manquant il est dit :
"PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_80F31043&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FD	Les pilotes de ce priphrique ne sont pas installs."
Je n'ai donc aucun son.

Merci de m'aider  rsoudre ce problme.

----------


## claudia17

Ne cherchez plus, je viens de trouver ce pilote et je n'ai plus de point d'interrogation dans mon gestionnaire.

Merci quand mme.
claudia

----------

